# gadgets for my new XDM



## gasuman

As a newbie to the forum, I thought I would get my first post out of the way. I just recently bought a new XDM 40 and want to look at some different options for sights, lasers, flashlight/laser combos. How have you accessorized you gun(s)? 

I have several long guns, but this is my first handgun. Does ammo play as big a part in impact with handguns as it does with long guns? The reason I ask, I read the manual and it said that basically out to 20 yds, you should hold centered on the target. I shot well in front of the target (cardboard box on the ground). I continued to raise the sights until I got on target. I had to hold over the target to hit center mass. Is this me or ammo choice? I bought both 165gr FMJ and 180gr FMJ from Winchester(white box). I haven't tried both to compare my results.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## BT2Flip

XD's are known for eating most any kind of ammo you feed them ....m's might be different BUT I DOUBT IT ! :smt1099:smt1099

one point...Jacketed slides up the ramp better


----------



## Todd

Don't waste a lot of money on gadgets. Spend it on ammo to practice. A good set of night sights is all you need. Maybe a Crimson Trace grip if it's in the budget.


----------



## will

+ 1 on using the money to buy ammo and practice, but I too would like a Crimson Trace for both of mine.


----------



## gasuman

Crimson trace has been at the top of my list for a while now. As soon as the weather gets a little nicer, I plan on shooting quite a bit. Something about shivering and shooting doesn't fit well.

Thanks,

Jeremy


----------



## cupsz71

Put some CT grips on my XD9sc. Luv them!










wow big pic!


----------



## VAMarine

gasuman said:


> As a newbie to the forum, I thought I would get my first post out of the way. I just recently bought a new XDM 40 and want to look at some different options for sights, lasers, flashlight/laser combos. How have you accessorized you gun(s)?


I painted the front sight dot on my XDM-9 Orange, other than that I just plan on changing the sights out at a later date, I'm either thinking Heinie Straight Eights or the XS 24/7 Big Dots, other than that the gun is fine, not knocking the light/laser thing, but what do you plan on doing with the gun? Is this a carry gun, house gun, range gun? If it's a carry gun, you can opt for a laser of some sort, if it's a house gun, a laser/light combo mounted on the rail might be nice, but I would *focus more on your shooting skills*.



> I have several long guns, but this is my first handgun. Does ammo play as big a part in impact with handguns as it does with long guns? The reason I ask, I read the manual and it said that basically out to 20 yds, you should hold centered on the target. I shot well in front of the target (cardboard box on the ground). I continued to raise the sights until I got on target. I had to hold over the target to hit center mass. Is this me or ammo choice? I bought both 165gr FMJ and 180gr FMJ from Winchester(white box). I haven't tried both to compare my results.


 You need to get to the point where you're hitting your target while aiming center mass, regarding the ammo, certain ammo will shoot differently than others, but usually we're taking inches, it sounds like your talking a foot or more. You need to find out if it was you or the ammo. Not knocking you, but as this is your first pistol, I tend to believe it's a you issue, not a gun or ammo issue. Get your basic fundamentals down, apply them, shoot more and go from there. I'm going to guess that you're "pushing" the gun which is a part of recoil anticipation.

Go to an actual range and try this target for more help in diagnosing your issues:










Shooting a pistol still relies on the same fundamentals as shooting a rifle, but it's easier to shoot a pistol "incorrectly" than it is to do a rifle, it's not as stable, not as accurate, and pending on what kind of long guns you're used to, has more felt recoil with not nearly as much mass to soak it up.

I'd say that instead of looking at lights, lasers, etc. Get a couple more boxes of ammo, a good .22LR pistol, and hit the range, maybe take a NRA Basic Pistol Class and *get some good feedback from a live person rather than a bunch of people on the internet* that can only guess as to what the issue is.


----------



## Brevard

I was talking about the crimson trace with a buddy of mine. He thinks like I do since neither of us have experience with them. With the laser being on the side of the gun would it not put the bullet to the left of where you point the laser. Would one that comes out of slot below the barrel or one that mounts to the rail under a barrel be better?


----------



## JeffWard

Yes, but to a VERY small degree. The side mount laser is about a 1/2 inch from the bore axis, as is the bottom mount. If the laser is centered at 7 yards, it will be less than a 1/2 left at 15 yards. If the bottom mounted version is dead on at 7 yards, it will be a half inch high at 15 yards, but the bullet will still be rising a bit at 15 yards in a 40 or a 9mm...

In reality, a laser is not designed as a precision aiming tool. That is the job of a scope, but scopes are not in line with the bore either...

Lasers are for instantanious sight acquisition for defensive accuracy. For defensive purposes, the SMALLEST target you'd possibly have to shoot would be a head, 8" across... and if you're taking a head shot at 50 yards, you're NOT shooting DEFENSIVELY...

99% of all defensive gunfights happen inside 10 yards. 75% happen inside 3 feet... At these distances, a 1/2 inch of windage or elevation are quite irrelivant...



Back to the OP... A 40 Cal (or 9mm) will shoot so flat out to 30-40 yards, you won't be able to see any significant rise or drop in the bullet (less than an inch). Some ammo may hit a bit higher or lower in different guns, but inside 10 yards where more pistol shooting is done (aside from competition bullseye) you're talking an inch higher or low based on bullet weight and velocity. NOT the size of a box. If you have to "hold over" by 6 inches at 10 yards, its the "indian", not the "arrow"

JW


----------

